# DEFAULT CATCH!, code=300



## juanfe (27 Juin 2001)

Après avoir infructieusement essayé d'instaler une caméra digital sur mon ibook 2001 je suis tombé avec une erreur dans l'execution du Hardware Test juste au moment du test de la carte mère:
*DEFAULT CATH!, code=300 at %SRRO:002F8B3C ... etc*

Après ce sympatique message le programme de test me renvoi sur le Firmware et me dit soi j'éteins, soit je démarre, mais en fait je ne peux qu'étendre...

L'ordinateur marche tout comme il faut (sauf peut-être le port Fireware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , ou alors c'est moi) 

Quelqu'un a des idées sur ce sujet???


----------



## JackSim (27 Juin 2001)

Manifestement, ton Mac a un problème matériel. Tu devrais le rapporter à ton revendeur pour le faire réparer.


----------

